# Sunday delivery to Businesses



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

Had to return 6 packages as they were Sunday delivery to a Business that is closed on Sunday's 

If I knew ahead of time I would've checked all the business addresses and looked at their business hours and then just markedthem as undeliverable and leave them at the warehouse. 
One issue is that some people get deliveries just to their name and don't put the Business name down, the ones that have a business address are obvious. also there was a bunch of packages that were to be delivered to a UPS store and those are not open on Sundays. 

I did update the delivery with a note giving the business hours so hopefully it won't affect the next driver


----------



## chefseth (Apr 26, 2016)

Not sure knowledge of whether business is open or closed really will matter. Amazon wants you to ATTEMPT delivery. That is, scan package, attempt delivery to specified location, mark as delivered (or return package to WH), repeat and rinse.

My understanding is non-attempt of scanned packages are big no-no, regardless of prior knowledge of business being open/closed.

I thank you, sir, for adding NOTES. I am guilty of not doing this enough, but I forget to look at NOTES half the time too!


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

Ok I did attempt. Seems like a waste of time but I'll attempt as well in the future.


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

If the hours of the business are posted they should update their system and not do Sunday deliveries.


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex (Nov 10, 2016)

About half my business deliveries do not mention the business name; just the customers name and address. I had a situation last week where I delivered to a business last Sunday and it was closed. When I went up to the door, a Flex driver from Saturday already had a note on the door. I had to take the package back to WH and told them what happened and then the WH apologized stating when the package came back Saturday it should have been "coded" as business so it would not go out Sunday. I also updated the hours which the Saturday driver did not do.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Amazon delivery system is a big mess, UPS, FedEX do not deliver to business on Sat or Sun if they do they charge like 4 times extra for weekend deliveries. Here nobody cares, either its Sat or Sun attempts or re-attempts they do not care they found people like us to use them


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Yeah, it is best practice to attempt delivery and mark it undeliverable. Ill be honest I have gotten Sunday deliveries to USPS and I dont even scan them. Straight to the return dock


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

How did u know they were ups deliveries. ?
Were they labeled as such ?

Only way I would know is to look it up by address as it's only a persons name and address


----------



## MoMoney$ (Aug 24, 2016)

chefseth said:


> Not sure knowledge of whether business is open or closed really will matter. Amazon wants you to ATTEMPT delivery. That is, scan package, attempt delivery to specified location, mark as delivered (or return package to WH), repeat and rinse.
> 
> My understanding is non-attempt of scanned packages are big no-no, regardless of prior knowledge of business being open/closed.
> 
> I thank you, sir, for adding NOTES. I am guilty of not doing this enough, but I forget to look at NOTES half the time too!


Hope you clicked on Add Hours and get it added. Save the next dope some time


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

Yes I did


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Doesn't matter... I have had obvious business addresses in the past, asked the warehouse why am I taking these? Because they must be "attempted".

Remember, the warehouse's job is to get the packages out the door, that's it. Not to make your life easier.

g


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

silentguy said:


> How did u know they were ups deliveries. ?
> Were they labeled as such ?


UPS stores tend to be pretty obvious, especially if there's multiples -- the will be a suite number (at least here, which pretty much always indicates a business) and then another number to indicate the box number.
Plus perhaps the poster just recognized the address. There's a UPS store I've delivered to three times already.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

silentguy said:


> How did u know they were ups deliveries. ?
> Were they labeled as such ?
> 
> Only way I would know is to look it up by address as it's only a persons name and address


Several ways. Some people put UPS store in the address. It also groups these packages together at the same address and if its not an apartment I figure its a Locker or UPS store.


----------

